# Palmares Poodles



## PoodleGaucho (May 25, 2020)

Good Morning Everyone,

I appreciate all the feedback I received in my previous thread. My SO and I have decided to look elsewhere and we're now looking Palmares. Does anyone have any experience with their puppies? Like always, thank you for all the suggestions!


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

PoodleGaucho said:


> Good Morning Everyone,
> 
> I appreciate all the feedback I received in my previous thread. My SO and I have decided to look elsewhere and we're now looking Palmares. Does anyone have any experience with their puppies? Like always, thank you for all the suggestions!


Again, I don't have experience, but I did look at the website and it's definitely much better than the previous breeder you were looking at. The health testing looks pretty good and thorough, though it does seem that OFA doesn't have hip records for some of the dogs so I would double check with her. I would guess they've been done but not entered to OFA, but good to check to be sure. Looking back through the lines, the hip ratings tend to be about 50% good and 50% fair. If I was looking for a performance dog I'd prefer a greater percentage of good and excellent ratings, but it's probably fine for a pet. Ideally, I'd also like to see some titles on the dogs to prove structure and temperament, but it doesn't look like she shows in any venues from what I can see. She does show pictures with some of the dogs in full show hair though. To my unprofessional eye the dogs look like they generally have decent structure, though maybe not show quality.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Palmares (formerly Sheroc) is a member here at PF but hasn't been very active for a while. Her member name is bigredpoodle.

I'll add them to the List next time I'm allowed in to edit


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Rose n Poos said:


> Palmares (formerly Sheroc) is a member here at PF but hasn't been very active for a while. Her member name is bigredpoodle.
> 
> I'll add them to the List next time I'm allowed in to edit


What list?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> What list?


I got the idea to collect names of breeders that have been recommended by PF members thru the years into a single list. I added one requirement which is provable health testing before even contacting the breeder. The breeders have not made that last part easy lol.
Here's the link. Post 39 has the most updated info. The editing allowance from the software sucks.








🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES PLEASE READ THIS FIRST What this list is NOT: This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation This list is not comprehensive What this list IS: This...




www.poodleforum.com


----------

